# Wiper Motor Problem



## savagda (Feb 17, 2005)

[SIZE=7]I just replaced the blades on my 1998 E39. Blades clean the winshield nicely. Problem is that the blades stop in the middle of the windshield when I turn them on. This occurs at normal speed an also at intermitent speed. At high speed they don't stall . To get them to stop at the bottom of the glass where they should I have to turn off the ignition at the right moment.

Any thoughts on the problem and how hard is it to fix ?  [/SIZE]


----------



## sdille (Dec 30, 2005)

*Wipers stop midway on windshield*

I have the exact same problem. Of course BMW say change the wiper motor. I don't believe that is it because a new motor was installed only 8,000 miles ago and I live in California where it does not rain much. Mine does exactly the same thing - on intermitent and low speed it stops in the middle after one swish. On high speed it functions normally. Did you ever hear what this was caused by?

Steve


----------



## unclehunty (Dec 30, 2005)

I have just started getting a similar problem. I have heard that you can refurbish the motor rather than the expensive replace option. Anyone know how to do this?

hunty


----------



## grdpder (Dec 30, 2005)

*My Don't Work Period*

Hi Everyone,

My wipers stop working completely last night. I checked the fuse and it looks good. I posted this in another thread. One suggested that it might be the stalk. Is that the same as the motor? What is the estimated cost to get this fix. Unless, someone else has other suggestions at the course I should take.

I am sort of getting frustrated since I just shelled out 526 dollars for repair to the cam sensor and all. It seems one thing after another. My car is only a '01 530i Sports Package, 54K miles. I mean I like it and all, but, things should not go bad so soon. Ok, enough of my whining.

Any thoughts, please post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Magnum (Jan 30, 2006)

It may not be a motor problem! I had a similar problem where the wipers would not return [stop] at the "home" position when I turned the wipers off and it turned out to be a relay. The dealer wanted to replace the motor, but after thoroughly looking through the TIS I found my problem.....

Here is the TIS regarding the problem, read it completely, don't let the heading throw you off:
http://www.bimmerboard.com/members/magnum/original/Wiper_Malfunction.pdf

And here is my DIY instructions on fixing it. NOTE: This is on my 740, but I assume your's may be similar. As always VERIFY your own YM&M part numbers:
http://www.bimmerboard.com/members/magnum/original/Wiper_Malfunction_Fix.pdf


----------



## zerrokool (Feb 9, 2007)

*try to solve the problem*

Hi,
first thanks to magnum for your pdf. But in my case it really don't work. I have a 328I 1997 and i have a similar problem. I try to solve the problem with your pdf but it's really much more complicated on my car. I have tried to find the wiper relay with my Haynes manual. obviously the relay is not where it is in the manual. My car is a 97 and the manual is made with probably a 92. It's suppose to be under the left side of the dash. But I finally find it under the right side of the dash. I try to find it at -20°C. It takes me more than 3 hours. I needed to unplug the battery. Because i need to detach the glove box and if you don't want to activate the airbag you need to unplug the battery. Finally I found the relay. Thanks to the ''click'' sound when you start your wiper. If you want to find yours. See the attach picture. It's the blue one. BUt it's not the end. I go to my BMW dealer to buy a new one. It cost me 140$ and after change it, it change absolutely NOTHING. I'm very desesperate. I have a new 140$ relay a car with no dash with many wire laying down and wiper that don't stop at the home position. Sorry for my long story. But i need say it to let go my frustration. If some one can help me. I'm not good in electronic and it's very cold here.


----------



## DKane (Aug 5, 2005)

*1997 wiper motor defect..dkane*

be advised a great many '97/98(?) wiper motors were marked for replacement due to a defect in design..the main wiring bundle within the motor has a tendency to short due to unusual wear caused by poor placement of the bundle..it shorts intermittently(and stops poorly) and ultimately burns out..the fix is r/r with updated unit OR you can fix it by epoxying the wire bundle within the motor so it CANNOT flex...per TIS's for '97 2.8 Z3...possibly this might be relevant..Z3Cheers! dk '97 2.8 bg R


----------



## veso (Feb 26, 2007)

zerrokool said:


> Hi,
> first thanks to magnum for your pdf. But in my case it really don't work. I have a 328I 1997 and i have a similar problem. I try to solve the problem with your pdf but it's really much more complicated on my car. I have tried to find the wiper relay with my Haynes manual. obviously the relay is not where it is in the manual. My car is a 97 and the manual is made with probably a 92. It's suppose to be under the left side of the dash. But I finally find it under the right side of the dash. I try to find it at -20°C. It takes me more than 3 hours. I needed to unplug the battery. Because i need to detach the glove box and if you don't want to activate the airbag you need to unplug the battery. Finally I found the relay. Thanks to the ''click'' sound when you start your wiper. If you want to find yours. See the attach picture. It's the blue one. BUt it's not the end. I go to my BMW dealer to buy a new one. It cost me 140$ and after change it, it change absolutely NOTHING. I'm very desesperate. I have a new 140$ relay a car with no dash with many wire laying down and wiper that don't stop at the home position. Sorry for my long story. But i need say it to let go my frustration. If some one can help me. I'm not good in electronic and it's very cold here.


Hi,
I have exactly the same issue with my '95 M3. I did replace the same relay a.k.a. control module and nothing changed!
Please if you have find any solution post it, I would do the same. 
Thanks


----------



## zerrokool (Feb 9, 2007)

*i have found the problem*

During the time i've try to solve the problem, my wiper decide to stop working. I decide to change the motor (300$). During the change, i have found the problem. A tiny plastic ring stop doing is job because he is to used and the dust enter the wiper linkage. The linkage totaly jam and the motor is not able to move it. So i need to use an air hammer to free the linkage. I clean it with, buy a new plastic ring (0.70$) and put my new motor. Because the older one suffer from the jam. I put it in his place and it's now work like a new one. I'm very happy to finish this before the big storm we had here yesterday.


----------



## nacho14u (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a 97' 540 with the windshield wipers not returning to the home position, meaning they come to the stop position in the middle of my windshield. I never had any problems before the last snow storm occurred and I believe the problem started when I activated my wipers but they were partially frozen. They work fine in every setting and stop normal they just will not return to the home position. A new motor was recommended, but to me a new motor doesn't seem logical because they do everything right except finish in the home position. Is there a way to reset the motor back to it's original position? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## zerrokool (Feb 9, 2007)

*Your problem*

First. Check if the system seem to go at it's normal speed. If it run slower, your problem is probably bigger. If everything is ok, your problem is probably that the splines on the linkage or the wiper arm have slip. The only thing you can do is going to see if it's in the good position. The linkage need to be on the left to be close. OK it's probably not very clear but it's a little bit complicated. If it's just a slip problem. I can't explain more beacause i'm not sure if it work like my 328i 97. But your problem is probably bigger then you think. At the beginning my problem was like yours and at the end the linkage jam and the wiper stop definitively.


----------



## benjamin_liu (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the same problem with my e34 525i 1992. The wiper stop in the middle of the windscreen. I replaced relay and general module, nothing changed. I am not sure wiper motor or switch which one I should replace. Today the wiper does not work at all. I will take the motor out and check it. Who knows the motor's wire defination? Thanks.


----------



## benjamin_liu (Aug 22, 2008)

I found my problem. A thin wire among four wires of the wiper motor was broken. I connected it, wiper works again, but the stop position is not correct still. I want to replace the motor because I tested the signal of plug for the motor, all is ok.


----------



## gtbrooklyn (Oct 28, 2008)

does anyone have pics on how to replace the motor. i am having similar problems, wiper goes on and on and wont stop for a good while. then it stops in the middle


----------



## russ11253 (Sep 26, 2009)

well, I changed my motor, relay, and wiper transmission (linkage) and I still have the same problem. My wiper stops in the middle of my windshield. I do not know what to do next.


----------



## ricknieves (Oct 6, 2009)

I am pretty sure the problem is not the motor or relay since you claim your wipers move properly. The problem is when you install the motor to the transmission linkage main bolt have to be adjusted so that when the motor stop the wiper do so at the bottom of the windshield.
I have same problem and this is what I did to fix it:
Firs don't install the black final grill since you need to access the motor below; you also need to properly install your blade arms so that they correctly move in range. (Bottom to end of the windshield)
Now that you adjust the wiper arm range don't worry if they don't stop at the bottom, lose the main bolt coming from the motor shaft, reposition the arms by hand at the bottom of the windshield. Give power to the motor, yes the motor is going to spin but the blade wont move obviously, stop the motor once the motor stop, that is the home base position. Now make sure you tide the bolt back, without moving the motor shaft position.
Now once you start the blade they will stop at the bottom.
Please let me know if these fix your problem.


----------



## steven d (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a 95 740i and wiper not operating at all checked for power at motor ,have none using power probe i can get wipers to operate . At wiper plug no + to motor . Checked for relay under computor at fuse box three relays have not yet replaced the one i think it is . I like to know if their is more than one relay i have seen thread that show loacation under computor it does not look the same size position is the same can you help i do not want to just replace parts \\\\\\\\ not wanting to change parts for nothing I pulled ecu in engine comp the relays showed signs if rust and to my suprize wires on both relays were rotted off can't tell if repairing wires will correct the problem and get the power back to the motor will keep all informed


----------



## desser (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi all, I'm having a problem with the rear wiper (E36) 318i touring. I have 3 live wires present and an earth. But, the motor fails to turn. I've replaced the rear wiper motor and attached control unit to no avail! Does anyone know if there is some kind of control going through the main WWM under the dashboard or not? Is it an earth that is supposed to be placed on one of the live leads...??


----------



## hastingk (Mar 30, 2010)

My wipers will not come on in the morning, They usually work in the afternoon but it is not consistent. What could the problem be?


----------



## Tony318 (Apr 10, 2011)

Had the same problem with my 97 318i.
Wipers worked,but wouldn't rest when turned off.
(stopped in the middle of the windshield).
Narrowed it down to the wiper parking switch
Which is built-in as part of the wiper motor,switched
Motor/parking switch out for another used one and problem solved.
Make sure motor has power and shaft and wipers are in park position before
Mounting motor to wiper linkage tranny.


----------

